
Maxday: A surprise for Max Wofford - zanedb
https://maxday.hackclub.com
======
mingjie66
Happy birthday, Max!

------
Sam-Altman
Happy Birthday!

~~~
zanedb
wow, can't believe we've got Sam Altman here ;)

gj yev

